# Sabh Thae Vadaa Satguru Nanak



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 23, 2007)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Soohee on Pannaa 749 *

sUhI mhlw 5 ]
ijs ky isr aUpir qUM suAwmI so duKu kYsw pwvY ]
boil n jwxY mwieAw mid mwqw mrxw cIiq n AwvY ]1]
myry rwm rwie qUM sMqw kw sMq qyry ]
qyry syvk kau Bau ikCu nwhI jmu nhI AwvY nyry ]1] rhwau ]
jo qyrY rMig rwqy suAwmI iqn@ kw jnm mrx duKu nwsw ]
qyrI bKs n mytY koeI siqgur kw idlwsw ]2]
nwmu iDAwiein suK Pl pwiein AwT phr AwrwDih ]
qyrI srix qyrY BrvwsY pMc dust lY swDih ]3]
igAwnu iDAwnu ikCu krmu n jwxw swr n jwxw qyrI ]
sB qy vfw siqguru nwnku ijin kl rwKI myrI ]4]10]57]

s*oo*h*ee* mehal*aa* 5 ||
j*i*s k*ae* s*i*r *oo*par th*oo*(n) s*u**aa*m*ee* s*o* dh*u*kh k*ai*s*aa* p*aa*v*ai* ||
b*o*l n j*aa*n*ai* m*aa*e*i**aa* madh m*aa*th*aa* maran*aa* ch*ee*th n *aa*v*ai* ||1||
m*ae*r*ae* r*aa*m r*aa*e th*oo*(n) sa(n)th*aa* k*aa* sa(n)th th*ae*r*ae* ||
th*ae*r*ae* s*ae*vak ko bho k*i*shh n*aa*h*ee* jam neh*ee* *aa*v*ai* n*ae*r*ae* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
j*o* th*ae*r*ai* ra(n)g r*aa*th*ae* s*u**aa*m*ee* th*i*nh k*aa* janam maran dh*u*kh n*aa*s*aa* ||
th*ae*r*ee* bakhas n m*ae*tt*ai* k*o**ee* sath*i*g*u*r k*aa* dh*i*l*aa*s*aa* ||2||
n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*e*i*n s*u*kh fal p*aa*e*i*n *aa*t(h) pehar *aa*r*aa*dhheh*i* ||
th*ae*r*ee* saran th*ae*r*ai* bharav*aa*s*ai* pa(n)ch dh*u*satt l*ai* s*aa*dhheh*i* ||3||
g*i**aa*n dhh*i**aa*n k*i*shh karam n j*aa*n*aa* s*aa*r n j*aa*n*aa* th*ae*r*ee* ||
sabh th*ae* vadd*aa* sath*i*g*u*r n*aa*nak j*i*n kal r*aa*kh*ee* m*ae*r*ee* ||4||10||57||

_Soohee, Fifth Mehla:_
_When You stand over our heads, O Lord and Master, how can we suffer in pain?_
_The mortal being does not know how to chant Your Name - he is intoxicated with the wine of Maya, and the thought of death does not even enter his mind. ||1||_
_O my Sovereign Lord, You belong to the Saints, and the Saints belong to You._
_Your servant is not afraid of anything; the Messenger of Death cannot even approach him. ||1||Pause||_
_Those who are attuned to Your Love, O my Lord and Master, are released from the pains of birth and death._
_No one can erase Your Blessings; the True Guru has given me this assurance. ||2||_
_Those who meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, obtain the fruits of peace. Twenty-four hours a day, they worship and adore You._
_In Your Sanctuary, with Your Support, they subdue the five villains. ||3||_
_I know nothing about wisdom, meditation and good deeds; I know nothing about Your excellence._
_Guru Nanak is the greatest of all; He saved my honor in this Dark Age of Kali Yuga. ||4||10||57||_

SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ) ਸੰਤਾਂ ਦਾ (ਰਾਖਾ) ਹੈਂ, (ਤੇਰੇ) ਸੰਤ ਤੇਰੇ (ਆਸਰੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ)। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਡਰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਡਰ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਸਿਰ ਉੱਤੇ ਤੂੰ (ਹੱਥ ਰੱਖੇਂ) ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਦੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਵਿਆਪਦਾ। ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਨਸ਼ੇ ਵਿਚ ਮਸਤ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਤਾਂ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ, ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਸਹਿਮ ਭੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ।੧।
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਜੇਹੜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਤੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਨ (ਦੇ ਗੇੜ) ਦਾ ਦੁੱਖ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ (ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਇਹ) ਭਰੋਸਾ (ਚੇਤੇ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਹੋਈ) ਤੇਰੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਮਿਟਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।੨।
ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਤੇਰੇ ਸੰਤ ਤੇਰਾ) ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਅੱਠੇ ਪਹਰ ਤੇਰਾ ਆਰਾਧਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਤੇਰੀ ਸਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਕੇ, ਤੇਰੇ ਆਸਰੇ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਉਹ (ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ) ਪੰਜੇ ਵੈਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਫੜ ਕੇ ਵੱਸ ਵਿਚ ਕਰ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੩।
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ (ਭੀ) ਤੇਰੇ (ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਸ਼ ਦੀ) ਕਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਾਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ, ਤੇਰੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਟਿਕਾਣੀ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਸਾਂ, ਕਿਸੇ ਹੋਰ ਧਾਰਮਿਕ ਕੰਮ ਦੀ ਭੀ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸੂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ। ਪਰ (ਤੇਰੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਡਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਿਲ ਪਿਆ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਲਾਜ ਰੱਖ ਲਈ (ਤੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੋੜ ਦਿੱਤਾ)।੪।੧੦।੫੭।

PAGE 749 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).




----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

